# Happy Anniversary SSF Giveaway!



## TSM

Happy Anniversary SSF!

Wow...almost one whole year already. It seems like only yesterday I was lurking in the background of the forum just trying to hit a wine box from 15'. Ah, the good 'ol days. The distances got farther, the targets got smaller, and the fun got bigger and better. So in honor of the day, let's do a giveaway!

-you must have at least 100 posts to enter OR be a registered member since at least July 2, 2014

-say "I'm in" in a reply to this thread

-deadline to enter is Tuesday, October 7, 2014, 11:59 P.M. CST

Once you're in, I'll assign everyone a number and random number generate a winner. The winner will then get thier choice from the pics below...















After the giveaway is completed, winner contacted, and prize sent. The rest of these slingshots will go up for sale in the "For Sale By Individual" section. Best of luck, keep shooting, and don't forget to be awesome!

Shane


----------



## rockslinger

I'm in, Thanks Shane! Those are great ones to choose from! Congrats on a year :wave:


----------



## DukaThe

I'm in, thank you


----------



## Urban Fisher

Man looks like I need to up my post count...one down 18 more to go!


----------



## SmilingFury

Those are awesome! As you know, I have a few of yours already and i love them. Was shooting the Division Bell last night. I wish the entrants luck. I will not enter just because I want someone else to experience one of your shooters that might not have yet.

TSM's shooters are the best kept secret around for some reason and it's time people found out!

Good luck!
SF


----------



## Charles

What a good guy you are, TSM. I sincerely complement you on your generosity, and I send best of luck wishes to all who enter. Personally, I have too many slingshots to use as it is, so I will pass and let someone else benefit from your kindness.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Arber

I'm in. Thank you. It surprises me as to how far you have come in a year. I have been here for a year and a half and am nowhere near your level of expertise. Congrats on a year.


----------



## devils son in law

Those are some fine shooters, TSM!!! Unfortunately I have under 100 posts, so I'm not qualified to enter. If you reconsider your policy, please count me in, I am a member in good standing. Good luck to all and thanks to the donor!!!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

I'm in for sure!!! What a nice giveaway. And I can't agree with you more. Nice looking slingshots!


----------



## TSM

devils son in law said:


> Those are some fine shooters, TSM!!! Unfortunately I have under 100 posts, so I'm not qualified to enter. If you reconsider your policy, please count me in, I am a member in good standing. Good luck to all and thanks to the donor!!!


If you can make at least 6 post a day for the next two weeks, you're golden. Get on it!


----------



## treefork

Wow ! I'm in. Fine work.


----------



## leon13

awesome! i am in

in awesome! i am

am i awesome! in

i am in awesome!

cheers


----------



## Beanflip

I'm in! Thanks


----------



## slingshooterPT

I´m In!!Thanks for the opurtunity


----------



## carboncopy

I'm in!

Thank you for the giveaway!

These shooters all look great!


----------



## toolmantf99

I am so in on this. Love my other TSM shooter and unlike SmilingFury, I am a slingshot hoarding selfish SOB that would love to add another to the collection!


----------



## squirrel squasher

I'm in thanks man!


----------



## M.F

I'm in!

Those shooters looks amazing! nice job.

Thanks


----------



## devils son in law

Im in


----------



## devils son in law

Im in.....ok I'll stop!! Trying to up my post count!! :neener:


----------



## BCLuxor

oooooo i'm in


----------



## TSM

After a little thought, I decided to open up the restrictions a little. You must have at least 50 posts and be a registered member as of TODAY (9-24-2014). That is all.


----------



## Urban Fisher

Then I'm in!!! :banana: ...Though I was getting close to 100 posts!!


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter

I'm in! Thanks TSM! This is an awesome giveaway


----------



## DougDynasty

Congrats on the anniversary Shane !! I'm Def IN !! Ur shooters are awesome buddy and I'm a big fan of urs for sure.keep up the awesome work


----------



## ghost0311/8541

i am in they came out nice.


----------



## stinger

I could make 100 posts before I got off work today if I had to for one of those! 
I'm in.


----------



## stinger

101 nice!


----------



## J Stacy

Really nice looking SS group. You do very nice laminations. next year I will have 100 if you do it again. I just came in from grinding the blocks for a Patriot,Thanks Bill, and a Kestrel( not whos design that is). I make these for me or my grand kids I just like to try different shapes and I love wood working. I have used up alsot every scrap of wood in my work shop making a ss frame from it. I make boomerangs so I have an assortment of different woods to choose from. Best of luck on your generous givre away program. Good pay it forward idea.


----------



## quarterinmynose

I'm in please!

happy anniversary Shane.


----------



## TSM

devils son in law said:


> Im in.....ok I'll stop!! Trying to up my post count!! :neener:





J Stacy said:


> Really nice looking SS group. You do very nice laminations. next year I will have 100 if you do it again. I just came in from grinding the blocks for a Patriot,Thanks Bill, and a Kestrel( not whos design that is). I make these for me or my grand kids I just like to try different shapes and I love wood working. I have used up alsot every scrap of wood in my work shop making a ss frame from it. I make boomerangs so I have an assortment of different woods to choose from. Best of luck on your generous givre away program. Good pay it forward idea.


I dropped the requirements down to 50 posts to get some young blood in on this. There's still time for y'all to make 50.


----------



## Can-Opener

Awesome slingshots! I am in


----------



## shew97

I'm in and congrats on the one year


----------



## superman365

definitely in!


----------



## flippinfool

Almost quad-16 so count me in. I assume the numbering thing is out too.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

I am in. Ty and gl all!


----------



## SharpshooterJD

Wow you are incredibly generous those are all gorgeous slingshots! I'm in!


----------



## CanH8r

Holy frijoles S H A N O M A C K!!! Your slings are amazing! I am not in as I am blessed with two of your beauties already. It would not be right for me to hoard TSM love. Good luck SSF, can't wait to see who gets blessed with this gift.


----------



## ryguy27

Definitely Put Me Down! I'm In!


----------



## DogBox

TSM,....you're the one that is 'awsome'! What a gracious offer...!


----------



## hashbrown

I'm in! Thanks and happy anniversary!


----------



## parnell

I am so in! Man your work has become even more awesome.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

I'm in for sure! Good luck all and congratulations TSM!


----------



## YHY slinger

Wow, I'm in ,happy birthday


----------



## YHY slinger

SSF is a really good forum, I learned a lot from this forum,hope more and more slingshot lovers will join this forum


----------



## flipgun

Too Right! I'm in! :banana:


----------



## E.G.

I'm in!

Thanks


----------



## Lee Silva

quarterinmynose said:


> I'm in please!
> 
> happy anniversary Shane.


Meeetooo, Pleeeze! zhit! Do quotes count?! Wowzers boss, they're beautiful!


----------



## Lee Silva

flipgun said:


> Too Right! I'm in! :banana:


ahhhhahahah! How do I get one of these dancing "nannas"???? I need this, Flipgun!!


----------



## flipgun

More reply options and click the the smiley. It is the last on the menu.


----------



## TSM

YHY slinger said:


> Wow, I'm in ,happy birthday


You need 50 posts to be "in". Just a few more posts to qualify.


----------



## TSM

Lee Silva said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Too Right! I'm in! :banana:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhhhahahah! How do I get one of these dancing "nannas"???? I need this, Flipgun!!
Click to expand...

 :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:

There you go, Lee. 'nannas fer er'body!


----------



## Underachiever

Dear Shane, I´m in too! Hope you´re fine and wish you all the best!

Luke


----------



## Sharpshooter II

"I'm in"

cheers for the giveaway !


----------



## youcanthide

I'm in thanks


----------



## erniepc1

I'm in. Thanks for the chance. Wow, those are nice. It would be tough making a choice.


----------



## Btoon84

Dude! How can I not be in with those beauties up for grabs!?!?! Gorgeous works sir. Very kind of ya TSM!


----------



## TSM

Thank you everyone for the kind words. Entrants as of this fine morning are as follows:

1 -rockslinger

2 -DukaThe
3 -Urban Fisher
4 -Arber
5 -S.S. sLinGeR
6 -treefork
7 -leon13
8 -Beanflip
9 -slingshooterPT
10 -carboncopy
11 -toolmantf99
12 -squirrel squasher
13 -M.F
14 -BCLuxor
15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
16 -DougDynasty
17 -ghost0311/8541
18 -stinger
19 -quarterinmynose
20 -Can-Opener
21 -shew97
22 -superman365
23 -flippinfool
24 -JohnKrakatoa
25 -sharpshooterJD
26 -ryguy27
27 -DogBox
28 -hashbrown
29 -parnell
30 -you'llshootyereyeout
31 -flipgun
32 - E.G.
33 -Lee Silva
34 -LukeSlingwalker
35 -Sharpshooter II
36 -youcanthide
37 -erniepc1
38 -Btoon84

YHY slinger, J Stacy, and devils son in law. Just a few more posts to qualify. 9 days to go!


----------



## HP Slingshots

IM IN  fantastic giveaway TSM, great slingshots, don't know how I would choose if I won 

-HP Slingshots


----------



## kwinpr

I'm in -thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## devils son in law

TSM!!!!! Count em' buddy!!! That's a total of 50 and I sure appreciate your leniency sir and it would be an honor to shoot one of those works of art!! Good luck to all!


----------



## NoobShooter

Im In!! Thanks for the chance to win a slingshot.. Some awesome shooters fer sure. Congrats on a year in!!


----------



## Aries666

I'm totally in good sir! And congrats!!!!


----------



## NaturalFork

Holy crap man those slingshots are awesome. That is incredibly generous of you. I am in.


----------



## 1912

i am completely in!


----------



## mr. green

Wow, they're all beauties and I still don't have a TSM shooter.

I'm defintely "IN".


----------



## Aries666

I like the palm tree grip


----------



## HP Slingshots

1 -rockslinger

2 -DukaThe
3 -Urban Fisher
4 -Arber
5 -S.S. sLinGeR
6 -treefork
7 -leon13
8 -Beanflip
9 -slingshooterPT
10 -carboncopy
11 -toolmantf99
12 -squirrel squasher
13 -M.F
14 -BCLuxor
15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
16 -DougDynasty
17 -ghost0311/8541
18 -stinger
19 -quarterinmynose
20 -Can-Opener
21 -shew97
22 -superman365
23 -flippinfool
24 -JohnKrakatoa
25 -sharpshooterJD
26 -ryguy27
27 -DogBox
28 -hashbrown
29 -parnell
30 -you'llshootyereyeout
31 -flipgun
32 - E.G.
33 -Lee Silva
34 -LukeSlingwalker
35 -Sharpshooter II
36 -youcanthide
37 -erniepc1
38 -Btoon84

39 -HP Slingshots

40 -kwinpr

41 -NoobShooter

42 -Aries666

43 -Naturalfork

44 -gaboxolo

45 -mr.green

Hope this helps,

-HP Slingshots


----------



## Zac Frazier

I'm in


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats, and Happy Anniversary! Thank you for a most generous giveaway...those frames are beautiful.

I'm in.

Todd


----------



## TSM

HP Slingshots said:


> 1 -rockslinger
> 
> 2 -DukaThe
> 3 -Urban Fisher
> 4 -Arber
> 5 -S.S. sLinGeR
> 6 -treefork
> 7 -leon13
> 8 -Beanflip
> 9 -slingshooterPT
> 10 -carboncopy
> 11 -toolmantf99
> 12 -squirrel squasher
> 13 -M.F
> 14 -BCLuxor
> 15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
> 16 -DougDynasty
> 17 -ghost0311/8541
> 18 -stinger
> 19 -quarterinmynose
> 20 -Can-Opener
> 21 -shew97
> 22 -superman365
> 23 -flippinfool
> 24 -JohnKrakatoa
> 25 -sharpshooterJD
> 26 -ryguy27
> 27 -DogBox
> 28 -hashbrown
> 29 -parnell
> 30 -you'llshootyereyeout
> 31 -flipgun
> 32 - E.G.
> 33 -Lee Silva
> 34 -LukeSlingwalker
> 35 -Sharpshooter II
> 36 -youcanthide
> 37 -erniepc1
> 38 -Btoon84
> 
> 39 -HP Slingshots
> 
> 40 -kwinpr
> 
> 41 -NoobShooter
> 
> 42 -Aries666
> 
> 43 -Naturalfork
> 
> 44 -gaboxolo
> 
> 45 -mr.green
> 
> Hope this helps,
> 
> -HP Slingshots


Thanks but I think you skipped devils son in law. That poor fellow's been trying so hard to get up the post count.


----------



## HP Slingshots

haha oops sorry devils

1 -rockslinger

2 -DukaThe
3 -Urban Fisher
4 -Arber
5 -S.S. sLinGeR
6 -treefork
7 -leon13
8 -Beanflip
9 -slingshooterPT
10 -carboncopy
11 -toolmantf99
12 -squirrel squasher
13 -M.F
14 -BCLuxor
15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
16 -DougDynasty
17 -ghost0311/8541
18 -stinger
19 -quarterinmynose
20 -Can-Opener
21 -shew97
22 -superman365
23 -flippinfool
24 -JohnKrakatoa
25 -sharpshooterJD
26 -ryguy27
27 -DogBox
28 -hashbrown
29 -parnell
30 -you'llshootyereyeout
31 -flipgun
32 - E.G.
33 -Lee Silva
34 -LukeSlingwalker
35 -Sharpshooter II
36 -youcanthide
37 -erniepc1
38 -Btoon84

39 -HP Slingshots

40 -kwinpr

41 -NoobShooter

42 -Aries666

43 -Naturalfork

44 -gaboxolo

45 -mr.green

46 -Devils son in law

Better,

-HP Slingshots


----------



## oldmiser

TSM~My Friend congrats on your 1 yr coming up..Nice looking shooter's for the contest.......Do not count me ..I just wanted to say the best to you

and May your Ammo fly straight......As you know SLINGS RULE......Be well & fling some ammo..~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## tradspirit

I'm in. thanks!


----------



## Chimes

They look great, I especially like the looks of the second from the left. You can count me in!

-Chimes


----------



## BROOKS

I'm in. And if I win. I'll be after the spectraply one. Sweet! And maybe if I don't win once they're for sale.


----------



## TSM

Chimes said:


> They look great, I especially like the looks of the second from the left. You can count me in!
> 
> -Chimes





BROOKS said:


> I'm in. And if I win. I'll be after the spectraply one. Sweet! And maybe if I don't win once they're for sale.


You guys need at least 50 posts to entry, but you do have until the end of the day Tuesday, Oct. 7th to get your post counts up.


----------



## Chimes

TSM said:


> Chimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great, I especially like the looks of the second from the left. You can count me in!
> 
> -Chimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROOKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. And if I win. I'll be after the spectraply one. Sweet! And maybe if I don't win once they're for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys need at least 50 posts to entry, but you do have until the end of the day Tuesday, Oct. 7th to get your post counts up.
Click to expand...

What about the join time? I'm not one for posting much.


----------



## e~shot

I'm in!


----------



## TSM

Chimes said:


> TSM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chimes said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look great, I especially like the looks of the second from the left. You can count me in!
> 
> -Chimes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BROOKS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. And if I win. I'll be after the spectraply one. Sweet! And maybe if I don't win once they're for sale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You guys need at least 50 posts to entry, but you do have until the end of the day Tuesday, Oct. 7th to get your post counts up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What about the join time? I'm not one for posting much.
Click to expand...

Been here since 2011, huh? I'll allow it. You're in.


----------



## Zac Frazier

You forgot my name but it's ok


----------



## TSM

Don't worry.

Here's the updated list.

Enjoy.

1 -rockslinger
2 -DukaThe
3 -Urban Fisher
4 -Arber
5 -S.S. sLinGeR
6 -treefork
7 -leon13
8 -Beanflip
9 -slingshooterPT
10 -carboncopy
11 -toolmantf99
12 -squirrel squasher
13 -M.F
14 -BCLuxor
15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
16 -DougDynasty
17 -ghost0311/8541
18 -stinger
19 -quarterinmynose
20 -Can-Opener
21 -shew97
22 -superman365
23 -flippinfool
24 -JohnKrakatoa
25 -sharpshooterJD
26 -ryguy27
27 -DogBox
28 -hashbrown
29 -parnell
30 -you'llshootyereyeout
31 -flipgun
32 - E.G.
33 -Lee Silva
34 -LukeSlingwalker
35 -Sharpshooter II
36 -youcanthide
37 -erniepc1
38 -Btoon84
39 -HP Slingshots
40 -kwinpr
41 -devils son in law
42 -NoobShooter
43 -Aries666
44 -NaturalFork
45 -gaboxolo
46 -mr. green
47 -Zac Frazier
48 -GrayWolf
49 -tradspirit
50 -Chimes
51 -e~shot

PENDING:
J stacey
YHY slinger
BROOKS


----------



## devils son in law

I just have to say, the generosity and sharing of knowledge here at SSF is second to none! No kidding, what a great bunch!


----------



## TSM

Today's the day, everybody. Get in where you fit in. Winner announced tomorrow.


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout

All right all right!

Good luck everybody!

Thanks again for the chance TSM!


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Happy anniversary, man! 1 whole year, & we haven't fought even once...you might be the one 

I'm in...


----------



## flipgun

anic: anic: anic: :headbang:


----------



## TSM

A little over two hours to go....


----------



## HP Slingshots

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

-HP Slingshots


----------



## JohnKrakatoa

Ooooo good luck! Cant wait!


----------



## TSM

And the final list:

1 -rockslinger
2 -DukaThe
3 -Urban Fisher
4 -Arber
5 -S.S. sLinGeR
6 -treefork
7 -leon13
8 -Beanflip
9 -slingshooterPT
10 -carboncopy
11 -toolmantf99
12 -squirrel squasher
13 -M.F
14 -BCLuxor
15 -Narcaleptic sling shotter
16 -DougDynasty
17 -ghost0311/8541
18 -stinger
19 -quarterinmynose
20 -Can-Opener
21 -shew97
22 -superman365
23 -flippinfool
24 -JohnKrakatoa
25 -sharpshooterJD
26 -ryguy27
27 -DogBox
28 -hashbrown
29 -parnell
30 -you'llshootyereyeout
31 -flipgun
32 - E.G.
33 -Lee Silva
34 -LukeSlingwalker
35 -Sharpshooter II
36 -youcanthide
37 -erniepc1
38 -Btoon84
39 -HP Slingshots
40 -kwinpr
41 -devils son in law
42 -NoobShooter
43 -Aries666
44 -NaturalFork
45 -gaboxolo
46 -mr. green
47 -Zac Frazier
48 -GrayWolf
49 -tradspirit
50 -Chimes
51 -e~shot
52 -Tentacle Toast

...the winner is... #11 toolmantf99

View attachment random number.bmp


Congratulations, Tim. PM incoming. Once The toolman receives his chosen sling, the rest of these slingshots, and a few more, will be available for sale or trade or whatever. Thanks, forum, for all the support, good advice and general friendliness. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## GrayWolf

Congrats toolman!!

And a big thank you to TSM for a generous giveaway!

Todd


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

Congrats toolman! And like greywolf said. Thank you.


----------



## mr. green

Congratulations Toolman.

Thank you TSM for the opportunity.


----------



## Btoon84

Con-Freakin'-Grats TOOLMAN!!!!!!!!! You lucky dawg you!!!! Very nice of ya Shane  Good giveaway bro.


----------



## Tentacle Toast

Congrats, man...enjoy!

...also, thanks for the giveaway,TSM!


----------



## Urban Fisher

Congrats Toolman!! What a nice prize you won!!!

Thanks TSM for doing this! Even though I didn't win...it was still fun and exciting.


----------



## M.F

Congrats toolman!!
And Thanks for this awesome contest 
Be well everybody


----------



## kwinpr

Congratulations tm!


----------



## quarterinmynose

Congratulations Tim!

And, happy anniversary Shane!


----------



## tradspirit

Congratulations toolman and thanks for the opportunity!!


----------



## flippinfool

Congrats Toolman. And thanks TSM for the giveaway.


----------



## toolmantf99

Oh man! The slingshot gods are truly shining down on me! :banana: Thanks so much Shane!! I feel like the luckiest guy in the world right now. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## E.G.

Congratulations toolman, and thanks TSM for the opportunity.


----------



## stinger

Congratulations. Well played Shane.


----------



## flipgun

Congrats Toolman! Thanx for the chance Shane.


----------



## Zac Frazier

Congrats


----------



## devils son in law

Congratulations to the winner and thank you TSM for offering up such cool shooters for a give away!!


----------



## parnell

Congrats and thanks!


----------



## gpk

Thanks for putting on the drawing!


----------



## toolmantf99

Hey everyone, I wanted to take a minute here to show off this beauty of a shooter that I chose (and it was not an easy choice!). This shooter is made of green spectraply and has an awesome color/hue to to it. Shane was kind enough to send two sets of bands as well! Since it finally stopped raining here after two straight days, I was able to take it out tonight and take shot shots (photos and steel). It did not disappoint at all! Thanks again Shane, I am proud to have this one added to the collection!


----------



## kwinpr

Looks sweet...congrats!


----------



## rockslinger

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## mr. green

Congratulations, Toolman, and great choice. My pick as well.

Thank you TSM for the oppotunity.


----------

